# RCBO in control panel



## dropbear85 (4/5/15)

[SIZE=10pt]Hey guys,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I had a 20A circuit installed for brewing however the electrician didn’t install an RCD.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Till now I have been using 2x10A plug in RCD’s but now that I’m building a new control panel which is going to be running from the 20A feed I thought I might as well throw in an RCD or RCBO like this one http://www.bunnings.com.au/deta-20amp-residual-circuit-breaker-with-overload-_p4330895[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]My question is what is the kA?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The circuit breaker in my box is 6kA but most that I have found are 4.5kA. Can I use a 4.5 or should I match the same as the circuit breaker?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cheers.[/SIZE]


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

kA is essentially the fault rating of the breaker, or the current it can handle in fault conditions (short circuit) before failure.

4.5kA will be fine, although if you can get one with a higher rating, then go with that.


----------



## Nath151 (4/5/15)

6 KA will be more than enough for domestic use but please don't put delta gear in 
go with something reputable like hager or nhp, something sourced from you local electrical wholesaler not from bunnings
i have replaced lots of failing delta gear

Cheers

Nath


----------



## dropbear85 (4/5/15)

Thanks guys,

I'll look for something better than a delta


----------



## TheWiggman (4/5/15)

I don't think there's such thing as a "10A ... RCD", if it has a current rating it would be an RCBO or similar (please correct me if I'm wrong).
Considering an RCD wasn't installed, why not just install an RCBO at the fuse box and make the whole circuit safer, not just the brew rig?


----------



## dropbear85 (4/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> I don't think there's such thing as a "10A ... RCD", if it has a current rating it would be an RCBO or similar (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> Considering an RCD wasn't installed, why not just install an RCBO at the fuse box and make the whole circuit safer, not just the brew rig?


These are the 10A plug in RCDs I have been using. probably not the best but they were better than nothing and they do exist.
http://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-single-outlet-safety-switch_p7050029

Also there is nothing else on the circuit, it is a dedicated circuit for brewing. My thought is that if it trips I don't have to go all the way to the fuse box to reset it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/5/15)

Definatly go to an electrical wholesaler like Cetnaj,TLE etc. Get a good quality one like Clipsal, Schnieder,HPM, Hager.

You want an RCD/MCB


Something like this baby

http://www.clipsal.com/Trade/Products/ProductDetail?catno=RCBM220/30


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

dropbear85 said:


> Also there is nothing else on the circuit, it is a dedicated circuit for brewing. My thought is that if it trips I don't have to go all the way to the fuse box to reset it.


No issues having your RCBO in your control panel. I have 3ph coming in to my panel with an RCBO on each single phase circuit. You've still got protection for the supply cable at the DB and if it's a dedicated supply then you don't need an RCBO in your DB.

As per above, go to an electrical wholesaler for your gear.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/5/15)

Great thread! Important stuff. I bought an 'Olsent' unit from Masters over the weekend so run my electrics through temporarily until I get a dedicated circuit installed. But reading this is making me think I'm better getting one from a wholesaler.

Do the quality brands like Clipsal etc make plug in the wall RCDs or RCBOs? Or only stuff that can be fitted by an electrician?


----------



## Bridges (5/5/15)

Get the part numbers from this catalog order at your local middys or whatever wholesaler is closest. Plenty of plug in options.


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

Clipsal have a plug-in RCD module, under the 'Powerguard' brand. Otherwise they've got the more heavy-duty gear like the in-line RCD cord sets and portable 2/4-way outlets but they get expensive pretty quickly.

I was using a couple of the 'Powerguard' plug-in modules before building my current panel and seem to work well and now use one on my fermenting fridge STC. Just test them every month or so to confirm it's still operating as expected.

EDIT: What bridges said..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/15)

Bridges said:


> Get the part numbers from this catalog order at your local middys or whatever wholesaler is closest. Plenty of plug in options.


Those things are the go. Not cheap but bullet proof. If they can last years on a construction site, thrown in the back of a builders ute every day or bounced around in a sparkies van, they will last forever in your brewery

I have dropped one of those portable power outlets from a roof and it survived to be dropped again from ladders etc


----------



## sponge (5/5/15)

Yea the Clipsal heavy duty stuff is practically indestructible. I've worked on a few sites where they've been dropped from heights or splashed with water and haven't skipped a beat. 

Possibly overkill for a homebrew situation, but you'll never have to buy them again.


----------



## BeerBaron84 (27/5/15)

Schneider is only shit I would be using at home


----------



## takai (28/5/15)

For those using them mounted in a control box, are you mounting up some DIN rail and then clipping it to that, or using the holes in the RCD to bolt to the side of the box?


----------



## sponge (28/5/15)

DIN rail would be best, and can be used for other DIN mounted gear.


----------



## sponge (28/5/15)

BeerBaron84 said:


> Schneider is only shit I would be using at home


Schneider is good, yes, but isn't the only decent manufacturer.

Plenty of reputable brands out there, a few of which stu has already mentioned. There just happens to be a fair few cheap-and-nasty's available as well..


----------



## takai (28/5/15)

sponge said:


> DIN rail would be best, and can be used for other DIN mounted gear.


Yeah. I have made a few little PID controllers for friends who urn BIAB, and considering integrating an RCD into it rather than using a plug in wall wart one. The RCD is the only DIN mounted gear it would use, hence considering mounting it to the side of the casing with nylon bolts.

Also, spacing DIN rails so that the reset switch is externally accessible on the enclosure i use gets a bit awkward.


----------

